# Shoulder Mount from 2008 Muzzy Buck



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

For some reason, I didn't do the shoulder mount on my 2008 Buck shot in the old Southeastern region. 

I decided I would use the next cape I got from the same area. This year I shot an older buck although not as big. He had a beautiful cape so I caped him out and turned in my Euro mount in to be put into a shoulder mount.

This is how it turned out..

Thanks to Big Stuff for a job very well done!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

A very nice looking mount! I love the old grey roman noses on older bucks! Congrats on a fine animal!


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks nice!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey, I know that buck! Glad to see him mounted up right.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice!


----------

